# 100' Flechette Can Pop



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We finally got a halfway decent day today so I thought I'd get out and do the flechette shooting from distance that I've been dying to do for this long, long winter. I was very pleased at how my darts were flying, even in temperatures that still don't qualify as "warm".

My setup is as follows: +15" Big Mouth Starship, 48" total draw length; looped 2040s with 12lb of draw weight; 2.5" long steel flechettes made from #10 machine screws, weight is just a little more than a 1/2" steel ball (but penetration is better  ), speed is 200fps +/-

Full size arrows are fun, rounds are cheap and easy (hard to argue with that! ) but flechettes remain my favorite ammo. I can't wait for summer!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice shooting!!!

This may sound weird, but that first shot sounded so awesome... thhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... whappppp! I don't know why I loved the way it sounded, but I do.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot Those were looking like they were zipping pretty quickly. Those fletchettes are deadly. I still like round ammo


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice shot Those were looking like they were zipping pretty quickly. Those fletchettes are deadly. I still like round ammo


You can try the 'chettes at the ECST. You're going to dig 'em!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting MJ!

And thanks for missing those first few shots on purpose so the rest of us will not feel so bad ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is some awesome shooting my friend~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree with Clever, cool sound!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting! My only problem with this, is that it looks like a lot of fun, and none of my starships are set for that style ammo.....I guess I'll just have to add it to my to do list :rofl: .

Keep up the great work.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
This one was really gratifying for me because it took a ton of tuning and development to get the darts to fly that well. I was all but convinced for a while that they'd never be good for anything past 35'.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Very cool! Those flechettes look like they could be very useful ammo!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Was looking to buy one of wingshooters RH starships after seeing your videos. Got a few questions.

1. Can his RH starship handle say 30lb draw?

2. was looking to make 12 inch bolts from wood dowels, is a bit of string wrapped around the shaft with super glue strong enough for 30lb with a wing nutt pulling on it?

3. Givin the wing nutts point backwards it seems VERY VERY safe, as in they would never hang on the loops, have you had any close calls, or would it take lottery winning luck to get a hang, which would prolly mean a arrow to the face lol...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Daniel! I saw your question on YouTube, I'll do my best to help. It sounds like you've got some good ideas!
First, I'm not qualified to say if the RH will handle 30lb of draw weight. The highest I've used is about 26 and it was fine.
Second, for the loops on your arrows I would put a groove near the end and wrap a lashing around it to hold the loop on sort of like attaching gypsy tabs. A little nylon string and super glue should make for a very secure loop.
Third, I do think that it's extremely unlikely to get an arrow to come back at you, especially a twelve incher. I've had a couple of the small ones hang up on one side and all it does is cause it to tumble .
Good luck! Keep me posted on your progress :thumbsup:


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shooting m.j


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Would like to see a picture of a fletchett. You are cutting a notch in the front of the fletchett, hooking on to a paracord loop and holding the rear of the "bolt", pulling & releasing? Is there anything to create drag, stabilization, at the back of the fletchett?

The idea that danielh was stating with the wingnut; the wingnut would become the "hook" and judo point?-CD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just type "flechette" in the search box on the home page, you'll get all the info you need :thumbsup:


----------

